# Pickled beets - three ingredients



## Servelan (Mar 21, 2010)

Make a mix of rice vinegar and sugar as for sushi [half and half to taste, about a cup of each should do]
Cook some beets, remove roots and skins, and chop into 1/2" cubes.
Put the beets in a glass container and cover with the vinegar/sugar mix.

Store in fridge; better after a few days when the beets have soaked up the juice.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Servelan said:


> Make a mix of rice vinegar and sugar as for sushi [half and half to taste, about a cup of each should do]
> Cook some beets, remove roots and skins, and chop into 1/2" cubes.
> Put the beets in a glass container and cover with the vinegar/sugar mix.
> 
> Store in fridge; better after a few days when the beets have soaked up the juice.


Add cinnamon sticks for a better tasting pickled beet.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I love pickled beets!


----------

